

Idiorm & Paris - a minimalist database toolkit for PHP5 - j4mie
http://j4mie.github.com/idiormandparis/

======
lox
Great idea and great code. Nice to see re-usable, light-weight PHP libraries
not coupled to larger frameworks.

